# Format Usb (raw File System To Fat/fat32 File System)



## BKTPHCM (May 18, 2008)

Question
Dear there,

I have a problem with my USB flash memory, that my file system on is RAW and i can't access the flash (CAN'T FORMAT)
when i doubled click on the usb drive the format msg is appear....!but ... 
could you tell me how to access the flash or convert the file system to FAT or FAT 32
my USB "TEAM 2.0"


----------



## cityholidays (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a problem with my USB flash memory, that my file system on is RAW and i can't format it.
how can i format.when i used disk managemet system for formating then system reply window cant format.

plz help me how can i convert file system raw into fat or fat32.

thanks and regards 

sumit


----------

